# Tesla App Weirdness



## Nazrat414 (6 mo ago)

Has anyone else experienced the same “software update 100%” message in their app, since installing a software update to your M3 (see attached photo)? I.e. the software update never indicates it is finished / complete. In addition to this strangeness, with the onset of cold Midwest weather the app has been warning me my charging cable is not fully engaged (False) or possibly in need of defrosting (also False). Charge occurs as scheduled overnight. Perhaps bugs in some code somewhere? TIA.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes. I've had to complete the two finger reset in the vehicle. Then I get prompted to install the same version again and it actually completes the second time.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It's been happening, don't worry, it will probably disappear with the next update.


----------

